# Batteries on Mondaine Smart Watches.



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

I am interested in one of these, but it says that the battery can only be changed by an authorized service center at a high cost every two years. I am wondering if I can change it myself. I have tried to find Youtube videos or instructions, but no luck. Anyone?

https://wornandwound.com/hands-on-with-the-mondaine-helvetica-1-smart-watch/

Quote from above article: I really liked that they made it, to some extent, have the permanence of a real watch. It's truly a shame that most smart watches will end up in landfills within a few years of their purchase.

Verdict: Landfill or user serviceable?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

"Landfill" -- what, the battery, or the whole watch?

What matters more for a smartwatch's longevity is software support. The first-gen Apple Watch has been out of production for three years and although it doesn't run the latest watchOS, it's still recognized by, and can be used with, the current phone OS.


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

pebble running for three years so far. batteries on Ebay allegedly


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> "Landfill" -- what, the battery, or the whole watch?
> 
> What matters more for a smartwatch's longevity is software support. The first-gen Apple Watch has been out of production for three years and although it doesn't run the latest watchOS, it's still recognized by, and can be used with, the current phone OS.


The issue is that if the watch in not user serviceable with an available replacement battery, either the cost of replacing the battery through an authorized repair shop will be more than replacing the watch or the manufacturer will stop supporting it completely. In which case it ends up in a landfill (the whole watch). Bottom line is that I would not want a watch that I can't change the battery myself.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> The issue is that if the watch in not user serviceable with an available replacement battery, either the cost of replacing the battery through an authorized repair shop will be more than replacing the watch or the manufacturer will stop supporting it completely. In which case it ends up in a landfill (the whole watch). Bottom line is that I would not want a watch that I can't change the battery myself.


I'd draw the line at whether I could get a battery changed locally (I could do my own, but my mom, for example, couldn't), but I pretty much agree.

What does the Mondaine require for a battery change?

(and since I mentioned Apple, they offer a battery service that's not unreasonably priced considering that it's a little harder than popping off a caseback)


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I'd draw the line at whether I could get a battery changed locally (I could do my own, but my mom, for example, couldn't), but I pretty much agree.
> 
> What does the Mondaine require for a battery change?
> 
> (and since I mentioned Apple, they offer a battery service that's not unreasonably priced considering that it's a little harder than popping off a caseback)


I think Mondaine charges around $200 to change the battery.


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

I never thought about that for my Galaxy watch. Maybe I should investigate.

Good points!


----------



## Christopher.Chang33 (Oct 20, 2019)

oli77 said:


> I never thought about that for my Galaxy watch. Maybe I should investigate.
> 
> Good points!


Hmm I just did a replacement on my Gear S3 watch. I believe the average battery replacement after it starts to go is about $150-225. But I did mine on my own. It was annoying and I did end up having to resolder the end of a flex cable but I only paid $24 for the battery.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Christopher.Chang33 said:


> Hmm I just did a replacement on my Gear S3 watch. I believe the average battery replacement after it starts to go is about $150-225. But I did mine on my own. It was annoying and I did end up having to resolder the end of a flex cable but I only paid $24 for the battery.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


That's cool. Honestly many of these companies talk about being green like using recycled aluminum, but then make it nearly impossible for someone who isn't willing to spend hours + soldering to replace a friggin battery. That's just greenwashing IMO. These devices should last decades, not just a few years. Anyway, I think I will avoid buying one as it seems the answer to my question is that (in most cases) they will end up in the landfill within 3 years.


----------



## Christopher.Chang33 (Oct 20, 2019)

Totoro66 said:


> That's cool. Honestly many of these companies talk about being green like using recycled aluminum, but then make it nearly impossible for someone who isn't willing to spend hours + soldering to replace a friggin battery. That's just greenwashing IMO. These devices should last decades, not just a few years. Anyway, I think I will avoid buying one as it seems the answer to my question is that (in most cases) they will end up in the landfill within 3 years.


Ah I should clarify. I had to solder a price because I wasn't careful. Haha I should have been more careful doing the work. I am just a bit of a ungraceful meat bag that pulled too hard on the battery and board tearing the flex cable. At any rate I do agree it should be easier but having pulled a couple of these watches apart (and back together) I can see why it isn't. They are packing an ungodly amount of stuff into these smartwatches while keeping em waterproof.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------

